# HELP - can't take budgies to new flat



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

HELP! I'm moving to a 1bed flat in a few weeks and can't take my 2 little boys with me  - there's no spare room to keep the cat away from them. Is there anywhere on here for rehoming/selling on?

UPDATE - as I've started getting asked more questions about them, they're located in Lancashire, UK and this is my current advert on various pets for sale sites:

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/eu?qs...uakLP9LGFOdKlkldwKDBwtQXyskT-YOb-Sh6soFYl0JDA


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Where do you live?


----------



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL - never thought of that!!! Leyland, Lancs UK


----------



## Babybuggy249 (Apr 5, 2019)

How old are they?


----------



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

just update my original - thanks x


----------

